# facia nails/screws



## Anthill (Mar 23, 2013)

In this area, most of the fascia is aluminum. Some guys hand nail it with aluminum nails; some guys screw it with #8x 1 1/2 screws. The screws theoretically eat the aluminum; the nails fall out. What do you do?


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Anthill said:


> In this area, most of the fascia is aluminum. Some guys hand nail it with aluminum nails; some guys screw it with #8x 1 1/2 screws. The screws theoretically eat the aluminum; the nails fall out. What do you do?


Stainless steel trim nails. Screws through the rake that everyone can see? Maybe on the wall of shame thread


----------



## Anthill (Mar 23, 2013)

screws or nails up from the underside. where do you nail it?


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

The stainless steel nails I use are ring shank. I've not noticed them coming loose so far. What I do see is fascia on the rake, that has no nails underneath. The wind hits the side of the building and rolls out under the soffit. When it does, it pulls the fascia out, just a little each time. Over 20 years the nails have been pulled out and the piece comes off.

To answer the question, face nail and put nails underneath through the 1" lip of the fascia. On the eave, I still put some nails going up, but more for consistency. I think the gutter does a fine job of keeping the wind from loosening nails.


----------



## PoleBarnsNY (Jan 18, 2014)

Ring shank stainless. Those aluminum nails suck. Screws?


----------



## deter (Apr 4, 2013)

I usually see guys using stainless steel narrow-crown staples on alum fascia/soffit


----------



## hillbilly512 (Jul 27, 2012)

We tried stapling as a temporary hold but the staples are not worth anything on aluminum. We always nail on the bottom and one on the face about every 2ft.


----------



## nickko (Nov 11, 2012)

I use stainless ring shank nails under neath then touch them up with matching touch up paint. 
The nails I use are two inch split less siding nails that have a small flat head. If there's gutter I just face nail with 1 1/4 color match stainless trim nails. 
Nicko


----------



## Anthill (Mar 23, 2013)

I've never seen stainless nails used. Always those stupid aluminum ones. Sounds like it would be much better. But you are still handnailing? I would likely destroy all my fascia with missed hammer strokes, especially up from the bottom. I've also never face nailed- top edge under roof edge, color matched screws every 2 ft up from the bottom. It seems to work. Its interesting to know how others do it.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

I staple all my soffit, unless it is a ceiling area then it gets screwed and paint touchup. Fascia gets nailed up from the the bottom with a #5 Gal or SS nail touched up. Rarely buy prepainted nails , they still need touched up to look nice. Pretty much only face nail at the laps , cornors and at peak. Been doing it this way for close to 20 years and have not had any come off.


----------



## owattabuilder (Sep 2, 2013)

Stainless steel ring shank nails from the bottom up every 16" never had a problem with then coming loose. My supplier stocks painted nails in all of their soffit colors.


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

Anthill said:


> But you are still handnailing? I would likely destroy all my fascia with missed hammer strokes, especially up from the bottom.


try this Mr. Hammer Happy.

http://malcoproducts.com/product/ro...ng-vinyl/siding-tools-vinyl/trim-nail-punches


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

one of the most important :thumbsup:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i usually use a ''starter'' to hold the bottom of the fascia,much less distortion and almost bullet proof to wind damage


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

Very nice and a great corner.


----------



## nickko (Nov 11, 2012)

It looks like water could travel under the shingles and get behind the facia in the second pic where there is no drip edge. 
Nicko


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

Tom Struble said:


> i usually use a ''starter'' to hold the bottom of the fascia,much less distortion and almost bullet proof to wind damage


Tom, any close ups of the bends.

I'm very curious about your method.

are you duplicating a siding starter and siding bends???


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

this help?


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

not really,

but it's 10:50 and I just came home from cookout, :drink::drink::drink:


----------



## Anthill (Mar 23, 2013)

jaydee said:


> try this Mr. Hammer Happy.
> 
> http://malcoproducts.com/product/ro...ng-vinyl/siding-tools-vinyl/trim-nail-punches


:biggrin: thanks. I can see that saving my trims. And Tom, nice trims, BUT, I live in a different world that doesn't seem to have clients that are willing to pay me a buck a minute to bend fancy fascia pieces and get all customy. (would be fun tho). almost all of the run of the mill houses here get standard pre built lumberyard aluminum fascia with standard lumberyard aluminum prebuilt vented soffit. It seems like things like rake trims, mimicking old styles, etc has never caught on here. I think it would drive the housing cost to insane and its just not worth it to the general public.


----------

